# Sears rebuild



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, i started to work on a Sears Suburban the other day, i am going to rebuild the engine and repaint everything. This is going to be a Xmas gift for my brother in law, he has a junker of a mower and is sick of working on it, i thought a good older sears would do him just fine.
I bought everything in a "package deal", included was a Sears Suburban, Roper RT-8E, 3-pt, single bottom plow, cultivator, harrow, aerator, push blade, AG tires with duals, tire chains and mower deck.
I am fixing up the sears because the roper had a lot of cutting on the frame and all of the deck lift assembly was cut off, i am going to use the engine off of the roper, it needs rebuilt but a complete kit isn't very high.
I am going to give him this tractor with a mower deck, tire chains, wheel weights and a push blade. I figure that he will be able to move snow,dirt ect, and still be able to mow.
So far i have gotten the frame painted, i have also gotten most of the linkages done, i need to get more paint to finish the dash, hood and rims.

What do you think so far?
if any one has any ideas to help along the proses, that would be great.
I added some pictures of what i have done so far


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Here it is parted down to the frame


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice job! Looking forward to following the progress.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Here are some updated pictures of what i did today, i got the frame finished, i also got the wheel weights painted and the seat painted up.
I got some of the sheet metal done but i am waiting on my order of paint to come in.
I also got some new tires for the back, they are a little bigger but i think they should work just fine. 
I am going to start resembling tomorrow and i will post more pictures.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Coming along nicely,BTS ! I'd bet he'll love it !


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You're doing some nice work there, BTS. Keep us updated. Bye


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks
If he doesn't like it I'll just keep it LOL
I got more done today, i will post pictures later


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, I got the back half put together today, i have one new tire on the back and next i am going to put on the deck lift assembly.
I am going to tare into the engine this weekend and then order a rebuild kit.
my paint should be here Tuesday so i will then get started on the hood, grill mower deck and push blade 
Thanks for looking arty:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Coming together nicely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, today i got the other back tire on, i also got the mower deck lift mounted and the front axle/steering assembly put back together.
I found some front rims and tires to use, they are tall and skinnier which i think will give it a nice look, now i need to get new bushings and then get them painted and mounted. I got the replacement dash ready to paint, but I'm still waiting on paint to come in. Next i am probably going to work on the grill, the hinge tabs are broken so i will half to build a hinge for it.
Thanks for looking tiphat


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Really nice job! Coming along pretty quickly. Where did you find those front tires?


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I got them at an auction, i don't know what they came off of? they are cast iron and weigh around 25lbs each. They have a interesting look to them i have never seen a rim like them before.
I have spent 4 solid days working on this garden tractor, i am surprised on how well it is coming together. This is the first time that i have ever repainted a garden tractor and i am really enjoying it.
Next i need to repaint and rebuild one that i am going to keep  LOL


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I like those front rims. Maybe you should consider putting them on a tractor that you plan on keeping.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought about keeping them, but they have been laying in the shop for 2 years now, so i guess it's time to let them go 

I didn't get any work done today, but hopefully i can start again tomorrow.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice work - its good youre saving a vintage sears tractor. I know what y mean about rebuilding/painting tractors - i totally took apart and redid my 86 craftsman GTII ( altho sheetmetal needs redoing again, crappy paint job) a 99 weedeater and a 90's MTD task force that i had to swap a new chassis in - both seemed to take forever to finish in my case.

Funny thing i found was the cheeper paint seems to hold up way better then the expensive stuff i put on the GT - i painted the weedeater like 3 years ago and paint still shines with few scratches , the GT's paint dulled right out and scratches way too easy.

When i get time ill get some cheep paint n redo the GTII.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I have also had problems with the expensive paint on other projects, i have always preferred the cheaper stuff because i have always thought it held up better.

Well, i found out what those front rims are off of, they where originally on a John Deere #594 Hay Rake.
I wonder how hard it is to find a 4X9" tire?
Thanks


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Today i got the rims painted, i also got the dash painted and mounted.
So far it is looking pretty good, i just started dismantling the engine today, i am going to order a rebuild kit and hopefully have it rebuilt next weekend. The engine doesn't look bad at all, it looks like it just needs rings.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Comin' along nicely!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

best bet for those tires are at a TSC or deals with field tractor parts - or check online at EBAY /online tire stores - they probably wont be cheep - would it be possible to put a tube in them for now?


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, i went to get bushings for those rims and i found out it's going to be over $45 
So now i am using a 6" rim with new tires, but the tires have sat flat for over a year so they have bad cracks on the sidewalls and they will only hold air with a tube.

Well today i got the wheel weights put on and i got some work done on the hood, but i didn't get as much done today as i was hoping.
But i do love the look of the weights


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I like them!  The weights sure did make a differance to the look of the tractor, good move. You're doing a great job, can't wait to see this one completed. Maybe it will be so nice, you won't want to give it away.  Keep the pictures coming. Bye


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, i can't keep it, i would never use it because i wouldn't wont to scratch it 

I didn't get any work done today, maybe i can get the hood finished tomorrow and i will try and get some work done on the grill.


----------



## rumjar86 (Nov 18, 2012)

Like I have said before BTS. You seem to find the good deals. Wish you could come over to Australia one time and help me track down some good deals. You seem to be good luck or something.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have you checked at a home improvement store for those bushings? I went to thier parts bins and found a set of brass bushings for a set of tires - all 4 were under $20 - id take the old bushings in and see if theres a match for them.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Try these guys for bushings, etc.....Pretty reasonable and fast!


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

It seems like i do luck out with the stuff i buy, every time i walk past the computer i stop and check Craigslist and i guess it pays off.
So far i lucked out with the little ford loader backhoe, John Deere 140 with loader and also the Mobility loader (shown in fist pics holding up mower frame) that i only paid $600 for, i then got it home rebuilt the carb and it has been running flawlessly ever since.
I don't have much money for buying anything nice and new, so i just keep buying the old stuff and i keep patching them together to make them work.

Thanks for the info on the Bearings, i will check them out.
I haven't gotten any work done on the sears like i was hoping, but i will try and find time to get started back up.

Thanks again for everyone's info and support


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry i haven't written in for a while, things have been really busy, but i started working on it again last week.
I got the push blade finished, i also got the mower deck done. I had issues with one of the gear boxes which got me behind. I know have the gear box working and it should be ready to go. I got the engine set into place, but i don't have it mounted yet.
I am hoping to get it finished today, because i half to haul this to Tulsa OK, on Monday.
Here are some updated pictures.
Thanks for looking Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's lookin' great! Have a safe/happy Christmas !


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice work, looking good. What Sears are we looking at? Looks like a custom. I just back on this forum. Don't seem to see a SEARS catagory on the list. My favorites. I pull with a 75 Suburban, got a spare and also a Custom 10 with a snow blade. Merry Christmas. 

Ken


PS I just turned back to page 1 to read your whole thread. Answered alot of ?? I was going to ask. Man you got STUFF. What year is that Sububan? I am going to guess at this point, late 60s-early 70s. (no full running boards) See you stuck to the stock front wheels. Do you want to get rid of those cast iron JD wheels?? They may work for me on my Arians. Ken


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

BTS, See you got on the subject of paint. Cheap and expensive. Can you elaborate on the brands? Boy do I have a horror story about recent use of paint and would like to get some info on what works best as far as fast dry and durability. Would like to have a brand that offers Qts, Gal, and MATCHING spray cans for touch up.


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Hay, JHNGARDNER367 Forum Moderator. From a old but new member checking back in how come no designated SEARS posting?? I'm pretty sure years back there was one where I posted my Sububan puller! Yeah, I want equal time for al. Ha Ha. Merry Christmas 

Ken


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sears is, I believe now incorporated with the Craftsman section,Ken. You would have to find out why from Keith(KAU).


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks -------367. I found it. My eyes were programmed for Sears, not Craftsman. You got any usefull info on paint. What brand is good, not good, dry time, durability, etc. Ken


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive used spray paint on a couple tractors - ive bot high dollar stuff ( over $6 a can) and cheep $1 stuff - painted my 99 weedeater with the cheep stuff , basically scuffed the paint, feathered the scraped paint and painted it. That was almost 4 years ago - paint still shines nice, but has a few scratches. I painted my 86GTII - sanded to bare metal ( was mostly rust ), totally took it apart and painted everything , primed and painted the sheetmetal - scratches way too easy , dulled right out - not happy with it. I plan on redoing it with the cheep stuff sometime.

You could get decent painting from a HVLP paint setup, mixing a lil hardener in the paint will give it a nice finish.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*paint*

Believe it,or not,but I like using Rustoleum,in qts. Thin it with Acetone ,and it sprays well from my HVLP gun,and is,at 60-80f ,a fast drying paint that gives good coverage/protection.
I use the semi-gloss,and it runs about $9/qt. The Bolens,in my avatar,is painted with it,as is the Ford,in one of my earlier posts"Mine,Now !!",and I also used it on a JD 111,that I redid the deck,and changed the engine on.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I just used "Do It Best" (store brand) and it seems to work pretty good, it doesn't chip of scratch very easily.
I would have used a better paint, but i don't have a spray gun.


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay guys. That is a start. I have shyed away from Rustoleum cause way back I did not like the slow dry time from the spray cans. I was told it had alot of fish oil in it. Good for rust. Now guys on the Jalopy Journal HAMB site have been using it as a single stage paint on their cars. With the hardner it can be wet sanded and buffed out. They even make a clear. For the longest time I used Valspar Truck and Tractor paint from TSC. Good stuff, had a big variety of factory colors, hardner, matching colors in rattle cans. For some stupid reason they switched to Majestic brand (MAJYK) paint. It sucks for dry time. After 4 days from rattle can it is still not cured. You can rub it off with your fingers,or if you lay your piece down on paper the next day(day5) you go out and it is severly stuck to the paper. This by the way was painted early afternoon. clear sunny, mid 70s low humidity. I was pissed to say the least. I looked on the can and guess what? NO mention of dry time, tack up time, nothing. I was about to call them and they do noy even have a customer service number on the can. You have to hunt it down on the internet. What cans I bought went back to TSC and I will never by anymore. Sorry to find out there are not any dealers in my area that has the Valspar tractor line. So I guess ya'll talked me into trying the Rustoleum.I guess Lowes is the place to go for it. I do have a assortment of spray equiment, but I like to have matching rattle can for quick small jobs or touch up. I love KRYLON Sray can paint. Cheap at Wallymart, fast dry and durable and most all their products are compatable. I am doing a custom old ATV three wheeler in metalflake orange. All Krylon. Krylon primer, basecoat is pumpkin orange, orange metalflake, and clearcoat with UV inhibitor. The flake is pricey in a small can only found at your craft stores. I take advantage of 50% off coupons from Hobby Lobby, Michael's and Jo-Anns. Guess I have taken up enough space. Just my 2 cents Thanks. Ken


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The old Rustoleum WAS slow to dry. To be honest,I had thought of a different brand,but I had little $,at the time.
So,I bought the Rustoleum,and was surprised by the results ! Thinned 15%,it sprays great,gives good coverage,and has a great sheen. I've used it,ever since. I usually apply 2 coats,but,sometimes 3,on wear surfaces,such as blowers/plow blades.
I have used it in temps as low as 50f,and although it dried slower( 30 min.,to recoat/2hr to touch),it still worked great !


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay, one other ???. Where do you buy your Rustoleum and what variety? I went to my local Lowes and there was not much in colors or quart size. I was kind of surprised that a recommended thinner was acetone. That explains the fast dry time. Do you bother to use primer?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*paint*

I use the Rustoleum"professional",OR the regular . Both work well.
I buy mine at Lowe's,as they have a decent stock available. They recommend thinning 15% ,with Acetone,for spraying,and no thinning if roller/brush .
I have not used any primers with these paints,and have not had any problems,as yet. The Ford was done at least a year ago,using Royal blue,and there are no signs of peeling/fading,etc.


----------

